# Where to get levamisole in the US?



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I got mine from AngelsPlus
Parasite and Fungal Medications for Fish

Cheaper source would be if you can find it at a farm supply store (livestock dewormer). I tried looking at all my local farm stores, but couldn't find Levamisole.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

I always recommend Dr. Charles Harrison for levamisole HCI or other trematode type medicine.Charles is the best most of you never met !

Levamisole, Flubendazole & other chemicals for the aquarium
Lots of good info from Charles.He is not only a retired chemist but a keeper/fish breeder..


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

You can also get it from Greg Sage at selectaquatics.com


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

bigbadjon said:


> You can also get it from Greg Sage at selectaquatics.com


Thats the only source I knew of off the top of my head.


----------



## Aqua Virtue (Feb 9, 2017)

https://www.valleyvet.com/swatches/16572_L_vvs_000.jpg

I've purchased this online at a live stock store, I had success with it when a few of my Rainbow Celebes had some nasties that showed up 3 months after I purchased them, looked up a dosing chart and dosed small amounts for about a week, went a week or so without (after a nice water change) then dosed for a week again. Since I don't have a second tank and I wanted to make sure everyone was clean I had to keep everyone in the tank (plants, other fish, shrimp even) didn't lose a single soul in treatment (aside from the nasties). Make sure you keep the tank dark when you are treating as levi is light sensitive once mixed with water and will degrade faster in light. I kept the light off as well as wrapped the tank in tinfoil as I had seen in a youtube video on someone treating for the same illness my fish had.


----------



## Bloomer (Mar 22, 2014)

MVP on AquaBid in the medications section has it, along with anything else you may need. Select Aquatics sells it; they specialize in niche livebearers and is run by an ex-ALA chairman, Greg Sage (great fish, too.) It's not hard to find, the best way to be sure you get the real stuff is to search for Prohibit, the livestock dewormer version of it. 

MVP, Greg, Angels Plus and Inkmakr (Dr. Hanson) are all very reliable; I'll vouch for the other posters' recommendations since I've purchased from all of those places. 

One envelope of Prohibit is enough for forever, at least it better be! I can send you some Prohibit if you strike out otherwise, PM me.

There are many different strengths of it available, you want to dose 2 mg/l, about 1/4 tsp per 10 gal of Prohibit, which is 89% activity. Here's a fantastic discussion of how to dose for different concentrations and forms of leva. It's not easy!

Levamisole Hydrochloride ? Loaches Online

If you buy anything but prohibit or equivalent, follow the doses recommended, some of the leva sold is not as strong. 

What are you treating? If it's camallanus, use Clout at the same time, then once more after a week. The trichlorfon (dylox) in Clout kills eggs and swimming adults but not worms hooked inside fish. The second dose is just in case.

Levamisole can be very hard on fish if they're infected significantly. Don't be surprised if they bottom sit and respire very heavily for the three days of treatment. 


The best way to treat, if possible is in a qt, you'll see the expelled worms. Simultaneously bomb the display tank with clout, then the fish only get one dose of clout a week later when they've somewhat recovered.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Also check if your local veterinarian will prescribe it for you, mine did once I told them what I was using it for.


----------



## surfsalva (Mar 28, 2015)

Bloomer said:


> MVP on AquaBid in the medications section has it, along with anything else you may need. Select Aquatics sells it; they specialize in niche livebearers and is run by an ex-ALA chairman, Greg Sage (great fish, too.) It's not hard to find, the best way to be sure you get the real stuff is to search for Prohibit, the livestock dewormer version of it.
> 
> MVP, Greg, Angels Plus and Inkmakr (Dr. Hanson) are all very reliable; I'll vouch for the other posters' recommendations since I've purchased from all of those places.
> 
> ...


Its camallanus , its a planted tank so cant use clout

Bump:


Bloomer said:


> MVP on AquaBid in the medications section has it, along with anything else you may need. Select Aquatics sells it; they specialize in niche livebearers and is run by an ex-ALA chairman, Greg Sage (great fish, too.) It's not hard to find, the best way to be sure you get the real stuff is to search for Prohibit, the livestock dewormer version of it.
> 
> MVP, Greg, Angels Plus and Inkmakr (Dr. Hanson) are all very reliable; I'll vouch for the other posters' recommendations since I've purchased from all of those places.
> 
> ...


Its camallanus , its a planted tank so cant use clout


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

What size tank is it? I can work out the dose for you a bit later.


----------



## Bloomer (Mar 22, 2014)

Sure you can, clout has no effect on plants. It's dylox, metro and malachite green. I've used it many times and all my tanks are planted. MB can affect plants and will effect the biofilter, but not MG. Both look blue in water. Paraguard has MG in it, too.

The half life of the dylox in clout is very pH dependent, a few hours at high pH and days at low pH; otherwise, it's very consistent. 

Alternatively, you can do the usual double or triple leva treatment and thoroughly clean the tank with deep vacuuming, tool and filter bleaching each time. That's a lot of work, though and the metro benefits of clout will be missed (internal protozoa and gram positive anaerobic bacteria.) If your fish were brought in with worms (introduction is the only way parasites can get into a tank) they likely have other problems, too. 

Levamisole doesn't kill roundworms, it paralyzes them so the fish can expel them. They're straight when they come out. Good idea to stuff the fish with food to aid the process. Worms in the tank remain after treatment, so vacuuming and cleaning are very important as is bleaching tools. This is an attrition method and relies on mechanically removing worms and treating reinfections that may occur along with some hope that tank worms and hatched eggs won't find a fish host. Flukes, for example, are treated the same way in fancy goldies. 

Fenendazole works, too, and kills the worms, not all the eggs, though, so it needs a repeat. Food and tank treatment are fastest. Also treats flatworms.

Whatever method you choose, if your fish are showing worms in their vents, treatment should start asap before intestinal perforation occurs.


----------

